# Staph infection 2 weeks out from BCT



## Jay (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm not 100% if this is the place for this, please relocate if it isn't. I caught a staph infection on my chest, had it drained two days ago. Recruiters said "we'll figure it out when you get to MEPS". I leave 23SEPT.

I've got two weeks and two days until I go to MEPS. My incision is 1 inch wide by 1/2 inch deep. The packing comes out tonight then it will be on its own to heal. Thankfully, my girlfriend is a nurse so she's watching it close. My question is what does MEPS usually let through from a cut standpoint if any? And if I'm not cleared what the turn around? My recruiters aren't giving me much info at all. I'm on antibiotics, cleaning it and I'm healthy and tend to heal fast. Obviously just concerned ill get DQ'd or pushed back.

Thank you in advance

-J


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not sure about all the protocol, but how'd you get the infection?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jay said:


> Hey everyone, I'm not 100% if this is the place for this, please relocate if it isn't. I caught a staph infection on my chest, had it drained two days ago. Recruiters said "we'll figure it out when you get to MEPS". I leave 23SEPT.
> 
> I've got two weeks and two days until I go to MEPS. My incision is 1 inch wide by 1/2 inch deep. The packing comes out tonight then it will be on its own to heal. Thankfully, my girlfriend is a nurse so she's watching it close. My question is what does MEPS usually let through from a cut standpoint if any? And if I'm not cleared what the turn around? My recruiters aren't giving me much info at all. I'm on antibiotics, cleaning it and I'm healthy and tend to heal fast. Obviously just concerned ill get DQ'd or pushed back.
> 
> ...



You should be fine... If the recruiters aren't worried you shouldnt be.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 7, 2013)

No worries here mate. Shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2013)

For those of you playing along at home, this thread is an example of how medical advice threads should work. OP sees a doc, starts treatment, THEN shows up with details before asking for opinions.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2013)

CBACK AND AMLOVE,

First off, thank you for your responses! Second, thank you both for what you do!! I removed my packing tonight as instructed from the surgeon..I about passed out from the 6 inches of packing being pulled out and the pain/smell/feeling/sight etc. my girlfriend (trauma nurse) straight bossed It and cleaned it up. You guys are badass for the extraordinary things you see and do. I have the upmost respect for anyone in the medical field. I used to think I wanted to be a medic(helping people) but realized I simply don't have the stomach for it after this whole ordeal. Between the lidocaine injections in and around my nipple as well as the incisions around my nipple, the crap the comes out etc. yup, not for me. Y'all are studs. Thanks for the responses, I'm hoping it closes up. I'm staying out of the gym and not pushing at all. I'm on clyndomyosin and Percocet but I'm not taking anymore(Percocet) in fear of it coming up on my urinalysis at MEPS. Don't want anymore hiccups than I have to deal with.

Thanks again, if y'all have any suggestions as to help the healing please feel free! My GF just said "time is the only thing you dumbass". Haha she didn't want me doing the GORUCK challenge in the first place so she's a little pissy lol


Screwloose-GORUCK CHALLENGE in Atlanta 3 weeks ago. We jumped in some nasty water, I'm guessing that's where I got it. 


Thanks again

-J


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 7, 2013)

You were recently prescribed the Percocet, so you won't get penalized if you test positive, as it's in your medical records. Just be sure to declare it before you have to provide the specimen. 

I was my unit's drug test NCO for a while, so I have had to deal with these things before.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2013)

I would like to know why they have DQ'd the packing at this stage.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> I would like to know why they have DQ'd the packing at this stage.


 
I would think after removing the iodoform gauze, they would have gone with a repack of hydrofera or aquacel to hurry the closure without drying and reduce the scarring.  2 days per dressing change isn't too bad, but 2 days then DQ is a bit odd.


----------



## Jay (Sep 8, 2013)

He(the doc) said don't bother with re-packing the wound as it will be too painful considering its depth. I was actually wondering the same thing with concern that maybe it will need to drain longer or won't heal as fast. Doc said "you'll be cutting it close but should be fine". I have sterilized packing..not sure i want to go against his orders though.

As far as the Percocet, no pain really anymore. First day it sucked and was hard to sleep. Now, zero problems. 

Again, you're all awesome! Thank you for the replies!

-J


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 8, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I would think after removing the iodoform gauze, they would have gone with a repack of hydrofera or aquacel to hurry the closure without drying and reduce the scarring.  2 days per dressing change isn't too bad, but 2 days then DQ is a bit odd.



Not from a simple staph infection in an otherwise healthy guy. A couple days packing with some Perc 's for removal is all I'd prolly do as well. Really he just has a superficial cut. A war wound or something more serious than an i&D would require a more serious intervention. I prolly wouldn't have even lanced it, just gone with some antibiotics. Maybe @Red Flag 1  has more advice but I really think you will be fine to ship in less than a week. Just keep it on the DL.


----------



## Jay (Sep 8, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Not from a simple staph infection in an otherwise healthy guy. A couple days packing with some Perc 's for removal is all I'd prolly do as well. Really he just has a superficial cut. A war wound or something more serious than an i&D would require a more serious intervention. I prolly wouldn't have even lanced it, just gone with some antibiotics. Maybe @Red Flag 1  has more advice but I really think you will be fine to ship in less than a week. Just keep it on the DL.



CBACK, Doc said exactly that. "It's cosmetic". I was on antibiotics for over a week with warm compresses every hour, it just continued to grow so they decided to lance. A ton of pus came out, it was apparently pretty deep. They said they didn't want to take any chances and to just get it out. I've got exactly two weeks until I report to the hotel to ship out. It's just that lady minute stress that's getting to me. Ill post a picture if allowed tomorrow after I clean it. 

-J


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Not from a simple staph infection in an otherwise healthy guy. A couple days packing with some Perc 's for removal is all I'd prolly do as well. Really he just has a superficial cut. A war wound or something more serious than an i&D would require a more serious intervention. I prolly wouldn't have even lanced it, just gone with some antibiotics. Maybe @Red Flag 1  has more advice but I really think you will be fine to ship in less than a week. Just keep it on the DL.



1" wide by 1/2" deep and no anti-biotics?
Maybe I'm gunshy now, but i'd be paying a lot more attention to it than you said.
That all said, you're way more advanced than I.


----------



## Jay (Sep 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> 1" wide by 1/2" deep and no anti-biotics?
> Maybe I'm gunshy now, but i'd be paying a lot more attention to it than you said.
> That all said, you're way more advanced than I.




Paradus, I'm on clindamycin for antibiotics. It's commonly used for staph/MRSA.


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2013)

Jay said:


> Paradus, I'm on clindamycin for antibiotics.



Well be more clear in your posts then.


----------



## Jay (Sep 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> Well be more clear in your posts then.



Apologies. It was in the 6th post, bottom of my first paragraph/novel where I stated I was off Percocet. I should've put it in the first post. My fault.

-J

Is it okay to post a picture?


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2013)

Jay said:


> Is it okay to post a picture?



Go for it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jay said:


> Is it okay to post a picture?



Yeah


----------



## Jay (Sep 8, 2013)

There ya go


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 8, 2013)

It doesn't look that bad. How is your ROM in your chest and arm? I would be more worried about the side effects of clindamycin than the abscess. Have you been eating pro-biotics?


----------



## Jay (Sep 8, 2013)

Range of motion is fine, I could do a PT test if need be. And negative on the pro-biotics.


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2013)

Jay said:


> Apologies. It was in the 6th post, bottom of my first paragraph/novel where I stated I was off Percocet. I should've put it in the first post. My fault.
> 
> -J



My fault, I missed that,


----------



## Jay (Sep 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> My fault, I missed that,



No worries!


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2013)

Jay said:


> And negative on the pro-biotics.



Yogurt is normally my go to for that.


----------



## Jay (Sep 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> Yogurt is normally my go to for that.



Ill definitely snag some. Talk about a scare before basic. 

Thanks again CBACK!


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jay said:


> Range of motion is fine, I could do a PT test if need be. And negative on the pro-biotics.



Go get yourself a good probiotic yogurt like activia. Cmycin has a habit of killing all the good flora in your intestines and can make for some nasty diharrea if it gets out of control. Not too mention the terrible C-Diff. You should be fine at this point but you should still take a probiotic.

I got a very similar infection in SUT. I actually have a pretty good scar from it.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 8, 2013)

Shouldn't there be a nipple warning?  

Glad to see you're healing.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 8, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Shouldn't there be a nipple warning?
> 
> Glad to see you're healing.



A guy's nipple only needs a NSFW tag if it's attached to a bird chest.  

No more hijack from me.  Promise.


----------



## enceladus (Sep 8, 2013)

I hurt myself clean-and jerking and had to get a cortisone shot in my shoulder 2 weeks before shipping to BCT, so I can definitely relate to your situation.  Luckily () you should get a whole week of Reception at BCT to allow it to heal, so you should be fine.  From my recollection, you don't even have to take your shirt off before you ship, so I would keep my mouth shut and drive on, as long as you think you'll heal up on time.


----------



## Jay (Sep 8, 2013)

enceladus said:


> I hurt myself clean-and jerking and had to get a cortisone shot in my shoulder 2 weeks before shipping to BCT, so I can definitely relate to your situation.  Luckily () you should get a whole week of Reception at BCT to allow it to heal, so you should be fine.  From my recollection, you don't even have to take your shirt off before you ship, so I would keep my mouth shut and drive on, as long as you think you'll heal up on time.



Thanks for th heads up. I figured they're check me through and through before reception. 

The better half looked at it tonight and said its starting to heal up/close. She said she figured it'll be closed up this time next week, maybe a few days later.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2013)

I would take your prescription for the Percs with you in case you fail your urinalysis. Not the pills but the paper script.


----------



## Jay (Sep 9, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I would take your prescription for the Percs with you in case you fail your urinalysis. Not the pills but the paper script.



That's the plan. I haven't taken them since Friday night but I'm not running the risk.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 9, 2013)

There is no urinalysis when you go to MEPS to ship.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> There is no urinalysis when you go to MEPS to ship.



I took one at Sand Hill.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 9, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I took one at Sand Hill.



Yeah I'm not saying don't bring the prescription, I'm saying there shouldn't be a piss test at MEPS so don't go waving that thing around and giving them a reason to send you back home.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, so take the R/x but don't show it to anyone unless you fail the urinalysis etc...


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Yeah I'm not saying don't bring the prescription, I'm saying there shouldn't be a piss test at MEPS so don't go waving that thing around and giving them a reason to send you back home.





pardus said:


> Yeah, so take the R/x but don't show it to anyone unless you fail the urinalysis etc...



Agreed


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jay said:


> There ya go



A tad out of my league here, but the wound looks to be heaing up prettty well. The packing did two things for you. First, it kept the wound  open to keep it from developing into a bigger abcess. Secondly, the packing was likely impregnated with a bacteriocidal agent to help your 0ral antibiotics along. When the packing came out, it also helped  debride the wound as well. The best advice is to stay the course your doc has set for you, looks to be working pretty well. As to the impact on your report date, I can not say much; except that you will not be the first to do so. Bring along an documentation, including the bottle that had your pain meds in it showing your name, dates, and the pharmacy info ( as the pharmacy has your script).

I agree, that this has gone the way threads such as this should go; except for me showing up late:wall:. Best of luck, and thanks for stepping up to serve in our nation's military.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 9, 2013)

Red Flag 1 said:


> A tad out of my league here, but the wound looks to be heaing up prettty well. The packing did two things for you. First, it kept the wound  open to keep it from developing into a bigger abcess. Secondly, the packing was likely impregnated with a bacteriocidal agent to help your 0ral antibiotics along. When the packing came out, it also helped  debride the wound as well. The best advice is to stay the course your doc has set for you, looks to be working pretty well. As to the impact on your report date, I can not say much; except that you will not be the first to do so. Bring along an documentation, including the bottle that had your pain meds in it showing your name, dates, and the pharmacy info ( as the pharmacy has your script).
> 
> I agree, that this has gone the way threads such as this should go; except for me showing up late:wall:. Best of luck, and thanks for stepping up to serve in our nation's military.



I disagree with bringing the bottle with. When they search your bag upon entering the MEPS, they will see that and it will cause problems.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 9, 2013)

True enough.  My thought was documentation  should he pop positive on a urine screen. Anything that shows  a doc's script for the pain meds. He should have a printed instruction sheet  with a list of perscribed meds on them, that would be best. Thanks, goon.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

And bring a lease! 

Don't listen to anyone who tells you otherwise, bring a lease, you're entitled to BAH during basic and AIT. If you don't have one, go to staples and buy one.
They tried to screw me and others out of that when I enlisted.


----------



## Jay (Sep 9, 2013)

RedFlag1-Thanks! I have a follow up appointment, ill have them write me up some extra documentation that proves I'm good to go. Thanks again for the input, much appreciated!

Paradus-Please forgive my ignorance but could you elaborate? I have a clue as to what you're talking about. Is there something I missed?


----------



## goon175 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jay said:


> RedFlag1-Thanks! I have a follow up appointment,* ill have them write me up some extra documentation that proves I'm good to go. *Thanks again for the input, much appreciated!
> 
> Paradus-Please forgive my ignorance but could you elaborate? I have a clue as to what you're talking about. Is there something I missed?



Have it as a back up, but don't go pointing shit out - that note won't do you any good on ship day.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

Jay said:


> RedFlag1-Thanks! I have a follow up appointment, ill have them write me up some extra documentation that proves I'm good to go. Thanks again for the input, much appreciated!
> 
> Paradus-Please forgive my ignorance but could you elaborate? I have a clue as to what you're talking about. Is there something I missed?



No worries.
I should start with this, Are you going active or Guard/Reserve?


----------



## Jay (Sep 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> No worries.
> I should start with this, Are you going active or Guard/Reserve?



Active duty.


----------



## Jay (Sep 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Have it as a back up, but don't go pointing shit out - that note won't do you any good on ship day.



Absolutely. I'm not saying shit about f*ck.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

Jay said:


> Active duty.



OK, I'm not too up with the exact rule for you as AD but I'll break it down a little.

When you go on schools/deployments, you are entitled to BAH (Basic Allowance for Housing) which is an allowance to help you pay for the house/apt/room etc... that you are still paying for while you are away.
You are required to produce a lease agreement for that, sometimes a notarized one, sometimes not (Ive done both). 

The rate is based on your HOR (Home Of Record) where you live when you ship out to the school etc... (Basic in your case).


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> OK, I'm not too up with the exact rule for you as AD but I'll break it down a little.
> 
> When you go on schools/deployments, you are entitled to BAH (Basic Allowance for Housing) which is an allowance to help you pay for the house/apt/room etc... that you are still paying for while you are away.
> You are required to produce a lease agreement for that, sometimes a notarized one, sometimes not (Ive done both).
> ...



If active that only works if you are married.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> If active that only works if you are married.



OK thanks.
Even if you live off base?


----------



## Jay (Sep 9, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> If active that only works if you are married.



Yeah, while she's ready for that were gonna spend time as a couple while I'm in the military to make sure we can both handle it.  Definitely going to get that knocked out after the fact though!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> OK thanks.
> Even if you live off base?



As a private you don't get to live off base man, unless married.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> As a private you don't get to live off base man, unless married.



Yeah I know, I meant once you are able to live of base.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 9, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> As a private you don't get to live off base man, unless married.


Even then the BAH amount a private gets may (probably) won't cover an apartment.  E-5 pay in Alaska didn't cover rent in anyplace good.  In Georgia it almost covered rent but that was it.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> Yeah I know, I meant once you are able to live of base.


BAH is only for married personal (not sure if you are over X rank you can get it) in AD (or it was when RP was in).  You have to have command permission to live off post if you are single unless your rank is X.  RP was given permission to live off post in Georgia when I was moving down and received BAS until we were married then BAH kicked in.  Our room mate only got BAS.  The rate/amount is determined based on where you are stationed along with rank.


*subject to change in the last few years but that's how it was the whole time I was an AD spouse*


----------



## goon175 (Sep 9, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Even then the BAH amount a private gets may (probably) won't cover an apartment.  E-5 pay in Alaska didn't cover rent in anyplace good.  In Georgia it almost covered rent but that was it.



When is the last time you were receiving BAH? As an E-5 in GA I enjoyed a very generous BAH rate.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

So does anyone know if a single person on AD gets BAH for living off base?


----------



## medicchick (Sep 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> When is the last time you were receiving BAH? As an E-5 in GA I enjoyed a very generous BAH rate.


Georgia was E-4 pay in '04, in Alaska the rate is nice but all the apartment buildings that you'd actually want to rent from jack the rates up to match E-5 BAH pay for an average.  In Georgia we were renting a 3 bedroom house in Columbus that was shared with a roommate.  I did go back and check (I still have all the LESs saved), it was more than I remembered by a few hundred dollars so I was wrong there.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> So does anyone know if a single person on AD gets BAH for living off base?


The only people I've heard of who have were E-7 or higher, officers, or there was no room in the barracks in they were lower enlisted.  I'm sure there are others but those are the only cases I have direct knowledge of.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> So does anyone know if a single person on AD gets BAH for living off base?



Only if they are authorized to do so by the commander. In batt., usually they moved you out once you were a senior E-4


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> So does anyone know if a single person on AD gets BAH for living off base?



On Ft.Bragg it is E-6 rank. Otherwise you need a Certificate of Non Availability from your unit.  Meaning there isn't barracks space.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 9, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Georgia was E-4 pay in '04, in Alaska the rate is nice but all the apartment buildings that you'd actually want to rent from jack the rates up to match E-5 BAH pay for an average.  In Georgia we were renting a 3 bedroom house in Columbus that was shared with a roommate.  I did go back and check (I still have all the LESs saved), it was more than I remembered by a few hundred dollars so I was wrong there.




Gotchya. I know that is a problem around some bases, landlords jacking up rates. Luckily, I never lived in an area that had that problem.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 9, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> On Ft.Bragg it is E-6 rank. Otherwise you need a Certificate of Non Availability from your unit.  Meaning there isn't barracks space.


 E-6? That fucking sucks. So does an E-5 SF NCO have to live in the barracks than?


----------



## medicchick (Sep 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Gotchya. I know that is a problem around some bases, landlords jacking up rates. Luckily, I never lived in an area that had that problem.


Luckily the on-post housing in Alaska was nice.  They were 8-plexes but two stories with a basement and backyard.  The larger units had decks build on them and the new units being build have garages.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> E-6? That fucking sucks. So does an E-5 SF NCO have to live in the barracks than?



I heard in 3rd group that happens. Plus a team sergeant can put a guy in the barracks. Most of the time guys get BAH.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 10, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I heard in 3rd group that happens. Plus a team sergeant can put a guy in the barracks. Most of the time guys get BAH.



That. Sucks.


----------



## Jay (Sep 10, 2013)

This has been...informative lol 

I'm hoping to get married next year so that should solve that problem ;) 

Side question, how hard is it to get a job as a nurse on base as a civy?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Jay said:


> This has been...informative lol
> 
> I'm hoping to get married next year so that should solve that problem ;)
> 
> Side question, how hard is it to get a job as a nurse on base as a civy?



That depends on the base. My wife, an ICU Nurse, never had an on base job. All of her employment was in the off base at "local" hospitals; no trouble there. She will need to secure a state license to practice in what ever state she will practice in. Again, no troubles there, just time and license fees.


----------



## Jay (Sep 10, 2013)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That depends on the base. My wife, an ICU Nurse, never had an on base job. All of her employment was in the off base at "local" hospitals; no trouble there. She will need to secure a state license to practice in what ever state she will practice in. Again, no troubles there, just time and license fees.



Roger that. Laura(GF) has been a Pediatric trauma nurse for 6 years. She's currently getting her Masters to be a NP. The hang up will be finding a children's hospital wherever we go. Upside...she'll make more $ than me :)


----------



## Kheenbish (Sep 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> So does anyone know if a single person on AD gets BAH for living off base?


 
I don't know if it's just an Air Force thing, but once you hit E-4 you can choose to live off base and collect BAH. Its just the non-dependent rate.


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2013)

Kheenbish said:


> I don't know if it's just an Air Force thing, but once you hit E-4 you can choose to live off base and collect BAH. Its just the non-dependent rate.



Thank you. Got to love the AF!


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 10, 2013)

Kheenbish said:


> I don't know if it's just an Air Force thing, but once you hit E-4 you can choose to live off base and collect BAH. Its just the non-dependent rate.



That's just an AF thing.


----------



## Jay (Sep 10, 2013)

Back to the original subject-The better half checked the incision and said you can tell new skin is forming and it's closing up. Tops 1 more week. Ive been showering twice a day allowing soap to run over it and rinsing it. Its constantly covered otherwise. Follow up appointment is on Thursday. Doc will check it out. I feel fantastic. The cut isn't sensitive and range of motion is still good. I hate that I can't workout..haven't had alcohol in almost two weeks, also I've been eating healthy so I'm actually down to 208lbs...a month ago I was 217. I fear I'm going to lose even more during bct, as well as strength, joy.


----------



## Jay (Sep 12, 2013)

**UPDATE**

Just had my follow up with the Doc. He said its healing much faster than anticipated. It was definitely Staph, he wrote me an excuse for the Percocet and said he highly doubts it won't be completely closed a week from now. 

Thank you to all who responded with help and information! Stoked to get to BCT and get after it! 

-J


----------



## pardus (Sep 13, 2013)

Good to hear.

What MOS are you doing?


----------



## Jay (Sep 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> What MOS are you doing?



Thank You! I will be a 13F training at Ft.Sill. Hoping to have the opportunity to volunteer for Ranger Selection.


----------



## pardus (Sep 13, 2013)

Jay said:


> Thank You! I will be a 13F training at Ft.Sill. Hoping to have the opportunity to volunteer for Ranger Selection.



OK, cool job. Good luck.


----------



## Jay (Sep 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> OK, cool job. Good luck.



Thanks! I've heard a lot of positive and some negative things about it.  A friend of mine whom is currently in training for Psyops was a 13F in the 10th mountain division and loved it. But I've heard from others in that 82nd that hate it. I've heard nothing but positive information about that mos in the 75th. Excited never the less!


----------



## goon175 (Sep 13, 2013)

Jay said:


> Thanks! I've heard a lot of positive and some negative things about it.  A friend of mine whom is currently in training for Psyops was a 13F in the 10th mountain division and loved it. But I've heard from others in that 82nd that hate it. I've heard nothing but positive information about that mos in the 75th. Excited never the less!



Totally different MOS in the 75th


----------

